# ciarlare



## tranquilspaces

*ciarlare
*¿Es igual a "charlar" o tiene otro significado? Me parece un poquito mas cariñosa la palabra in italiano... ¿es verdad o no? Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## gatogab

tranquilspaces said:


> ¿Es igual a "charlar" o tiene otro significado? Me parece un poquito mas cariñosa la palabra in italiano... ¿es verdad o no? Gracias por la ayuda!


 


> *Ciarlare *[ciar-là-re] v.intr. (aus. avere) [sogg-v]
> • Parlare tanto, senza riflettere e di cose insignificanti
> SIN. cianciare, chiacchierare
> • sec. XIV
> Sabatini Coletti Dizionario della Lingua Italiana


----------



## annapo

tranquilspaces said:


> ¿Es igual a "charlar" o tiene otro significado? Me parece un poquito mas cariñosa la palabra in italiano... ¿es verdad o no? Gracias por la ayuda!


Significa esattamente la stessa cosa.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

annapo said:


> Significa esattamente la stessa cosa.



Non sono totalmente d'accordo.
In Spagna ho sentito tante volte "hemos charlado un rato" per dire che due persone hanno conversato un po'. Senza contare che una "charla" può essere anche una conferenza dai tratti informali.
Ma in italiano non direi mai "abbiamo ciarlato un po'", direi piuttosto "abbiamo parlato/chiacchierato un po'".
E a dire la verità, io non ho mai sentito usare "ciarlare" in italiano corrente.


----------



## gatogab

ElFrikiChino said:


> E a dire la verità, io non ho mai sentito usare "ciarlare" in italiano corrente.


 
Ho sentito spesso, '_cianciare'._


----------



## annapo

ElFrikiChino said:


> Non sono totalmente d'accordo.
> In Spagna ho sentito tante volte "hemos charlado un rato" per dire che due persone hanno conversato un po'. Senza contare che una "charla" può essere anche una conferenza dai tratti informali.
> Ma in italiano non direi mai "abbiamo ciarlato un po'", direi piuttosto "abbiamo parlato/chiacchierato un po'".
> E a dire la verità, io non ho mai sentito usare "ciarlare" in italiano corrente.



Com'è possibile che tu non abbia mai sentito usare un verbo così comune?
Non hai mai sentito frasi tipo:
_smettetela di ciarlare! 
quelle due non fanno altro che ciarlare
quante ciarle!
poche ciarle e più fatti
quel tipo non fa che ciarlare
non ho tempo da perdere in ciarle
non voglio essere l'oggetto delle loro ciarle_

eccetera eccetera? *Ciarlare* e *ciarla* sono sinonimi comunissimi di chiacchierare/chiacchiera...


----------



## gatogab

> charla:
> (De charlar).
> 2. f. Disertación oral ante un público, sin solemnidad ni excesivas preocupaciones formales.
> 3. f. coloq. Acción de charlar.
> charlar:
> 2. intr. Conversar, platicar.
> 3. intr. coloq. Hablar mucho, sin sustancia o fuera de propósito.
> Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados


Se puede decir:
Fue una charla muy interesante;
fue una charla sin asunto.
Si puo dire lo stesso in italiano, usando la parola *'ciarla'*?


----------



## tranquilspaces

Acabo de darme cuenta de que la diferencia que había notado entre las dos palabras no existe tanto entre el español y el italiano sino entre el español de España y lo de las Américas. 

Aquí donde vivo yo (en California), todo el mundo dice "platicar." Claro que se entiende bien la palabra "charlar," solo que no se oye mucho.

Ahora entiendo que en España es más comun esta palabra, y por eso se me hace todo más claro. Gracias a todos!


----------



## annapo

gatogab said:


> Se puede decir:
> Fue una charla muy interesante;
> fue una charla sin asunto.
> Si puo dire lo stesso in italiano, usando la parola *'ciarla'*?



_f__u una chiacchiera/ciarla senza scopo, senza sostanza,
facciamo quattro ciarle informali fra amiche,
ti ho chiamato solo per ciarlare un po'
bando alle ciarle,
non contar ciarle_
eccetera eccetera.

Ciarla è sinonimo di chiacchiera, e nel linguaggio colloquiale anche di *ciancia* e *ciacola...*
Da ciarla deriva l'aggettivo *ciarliero* che vuol dire _chiacchierone_, amante delle ciarle, e *ciarlatano* che vuol dire _imbroglione_ (colui che raggira gli altri attraverso le sue ciarle).
*Ciarla* non è un termine di registro alto, formale, desueto, aulico o gergale, è una parola molto comune.


----------



## tranquilspaces

A propósito, Annapo, muchas gracias por haber provisto diversos ejemplos.


----------



## gatogab

> Ciarla non è un termine di registro alto, formale, desueto, aulico o gergale, è una parola molto comune.


Ma è comunque peggiorativo?


----------



## infinite sadness

Mi sembra un termine usato per evidenziare gli aspetti negativi del chiacchierare, mentre in spagnolo credo sia usato in senso neutro.


----------



## 0scar

tranquilspaces said:


> Acabo de darme cuenta de que la diferencia que había notado entre las dos palabras no existe tanto entre el español y el italiano sino entre el español de España y lo de las Américas.



Platicar es solo de México y de algun otro país de Centroamérica . Parecería que jamás hablan, charlan, conversan o dialogan, solo platican.


----------



## gatogab

infinite sadness said:


> Mi sembra un termine usato per evidenziare gli aspetti negativi del chiacchierare, mentre in spagnolo credo sia usato in senso neutro.


Es lo que trato de demostrar.
Muchos años atràs, en un país latinoamericano había un programa de radio llamado "Charlas de sobremesa", muy interesante y muy seguido por los radioescuchas.
No creo que se pueda usar "ciarle" para un hipotético programa en italiano.



> Platicar es solo de México y de algun otro país de Centroamérica . Parecería que jamás hablan, charlan, conversan o dialogan, solo platican.


 
Confirmo.


----------



## 0scar

Quizás ciarlare se parece más a chacharear que a charlar.


----------



## ElFrikiChino

annapo said:


> Com'è possibile che tu non abbia mai sentito usare un verbo così comune?
> Non hai mai sentito frasi tipo:
> _smettetela di ciarlare!
> quelle due non fanno altro che ciarlare
> quante ciarle!
> poche ciarle e più fatti
> quel tipo non fa che ciarlare
> non ho tempo da perdere in ciarle
> non voglio essere l'oggetto delle loro ciarle_
> 
> eccetera eccetera? *Ciarlare* e *ciarla* sono sinonimi comunissimi di chiacchierare/chiacchiera...



No, mai. Si vede che dalle mie parti non si usa. Cioè lo capisco benissimo, intendo il senso, ma sono praticamente certo di non averlo mai sentito pronunciato da nessuno. Di dove sei tu?


----------



## gatogab

0scar said:


> Quizás ciarlare se parece más a chacharear que a charlar.


Veamos:



> Diccionario de la lengua española © 2005 Espasa-Calpe:
> *cháchara *
> 
> 
> f. col. Charla inútil y frívola:
> se pasan el día de cháchara en la oficina y apenas trabajan.


Parece que sí,¿verdad?


----------



## ursu-lab

Charlar è chiacchierare.
Ciarlare non è necessariamente chiacchierare, mentre è sinonimo esatto di cianciare. Ha sempre una connotazione peggiorativa, cosa che non accade invece con l'italiano chiacchierare né con lo spagnolo "charlar".
Nessuno direbbe "abbiamo ciarlato del più o del meno" o "è stata una ciarlata molto interessante", mentre con lo spagnolo "charlar"/"charla" sì.

ciarlata
_s. f_. chiacchierata lunga e futile.  (vd. "Chachara")
ciarlare
_v. intr_. [aus. _avere_] parlare a lungo e senza alcun costrutto.

chiacchierata
_s. f_. 
*1* conversazione amichevole: _una chiacchierata telefonica_ .
chiacchierare
_v. intr_. [_io chiàcchiero ecc_. ; aus. _avere_] 
*1* discorrere, parlare


----------



## honeyheart

0scar said:


> quizás ciarlare se parece más a chacharear que a charlar.


¡¿Chacharear?! 

¿Qué es "chacharear"?


----------



## MOMO2

Hola Tranquilspaces
Yo no creo posible decir que los dos verbos tienen significados parecidos.
Baste pensar en el hecho que de la palabra ciarlare viene la palabra ciarlatano (que es una cosa muy fea en italiano)
Ciarlare significa que lo dicho no es genuino, que hay trampa, engaño.
Mientras que charlar es una cosa tan bonita que facilmente encontrarás "charlas de cultura".
En Italia la ciarlataneria es un delito penal. 
Io non credo sia la stessa cosa
Ciarlare --> ciarlatano
_ciarlare_ ha un connotato negativo. Ciarlare significa che le cose dette non sono veritiere.
_Charlar_ no e infatti si parla anche di _charlas de cultura_.

Igual que Friki jamás escuché "ciarlare" con todos los ejemplos que Anna puso. Tal vez dependa de la zona en la que vivimos cadauno.

Veramente io, come ElFriki, non ho mai sentito usare il verbo ciarlare. 
Ho sentito ciarlatano. 
E a questo proposito vorrei aggiungere che la ciarlataneria in Italia è reato. Esempi di ciarlatano famoso e finito al gabbio? Wanda Marchi. E di Do Nascimento: scappato all'estero per sfuggire alla giustizia.

Busca "condannati per ciarlataneria" no darás crédito.

Quindi mi sento di escludere che "charlar" e "ciarlare" abbiano, al giorno d'oggi, affinità nel significato.
Por todo esto concluyo que no tienen, por lo menos hoy en día, el mismo significado.


----------



## 0scar

*chacharear**.*
(De _cháchara_).
*1. *intr. coloq. parlar (‖ hablar mucho)

*cháchara**.*
(Del it. _chiacchiera_, en pronunciación infl. por _ciacciare_).
*1. *f. Conversación frívola.
* 2. *f. coloq. Abundancia de palabras inútiles.

_Real Academia Española © Todos los derechos reservados_


----------



## honeyheart

Está bien, Oscar, pero ¿no te parece exagerado tu apego a la hegemonía de la RAE? O sea, en este foro se trata de acercarles, a quienes estudian el español como lengua extranjera, un vocabulario correcto, sí, pero a la vez difundido y en uso.  Entonces, te pregunto: ¿vos, alguna vez, escuchaste decir o dijiste "chacharear"? Porque yo, jamás (y somos del mismo país).  A mí no me gustaría que los italianos nativos me recomienden una palabra que, si bien se ajusta a la perfección en su definición, sea un término que no conoce ni usa nadie.

Con respecto al tema del hilo, y vistas las explicaciones dadas, yo creo que la traducción más cercana es:

*parlotear* intr. Hablar mucho y sin sustancia unos con otros, por diversión o pasatiempo.

*parloteo* m. Conversación sobre un tema cualquiera, indiferente o de poca importancia.

Estas palabras se usan más, y tienen una cierta connotación negativa también (como se dijo sobre _ciarlare_ y _ciarla)_; y hasta las convalida la RAE (para los exigentes ).


----------



## ursu-lab

honeyheart said:


> ¡¿Chacharear?!
> 
> ¿Qué es "chacharear"?




Dal Dizionario della RAE:

*chacharear**.* (De _cháchara_).


* 1.     * intr. coloq. *parlar*      (‖ hablar mucho). **



** parlar -> *3.     * intr. Hablar mucho y sin sustancia.


----------



## gatogab

Si _chacharear_ no es de uso corriente, aunque existe, pasa lo mismo en Italia con _ciarlare_: existe pero no es de uso diario. Es rebuscado.
Edit.
¿No se lee el post#17?


----------



## 0scar

En otras palabras, como dijo oscar  más arriba  , _ciarlare_ es más parecido a _chacharear_ que a _charlar_. Es más parecido no solo en el significado sino también en que no se usa mucho.


----------



## MOMO2

0scar said:


> En otras palabras, como dijo oscar  más arriba , _ciarlare_ es más parecido a _chacharear_ que a _charlar_. Es más parecido no solo en el significado sino también en que no se usa mucho.


 
¡Ahora sí tenés toda la razón! 

Pero ... lo dijo óscar ¿u oscar ?


----------



## 0scar

Me equivoque  en dar el crédito, en realidad lo dijo 0scar, con cero inicial,  (pero se pronuncia  oscar).


----------



## honeyheart

Bueno, se ve que en este foro rige la democracia, y la mayoría se impuso.  Y si ambos bandos coinciden, entonces les doy la razón yo también.  (Y sumo dos palabras nuevas a mi léxico. )


----------



## tranquilspaces

¡Gracias a todos! Llegó a ser una conversación tanto divertida como educativa...


----------

